# What ever happend the the new "wingless HOUSE flies&quo



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

What ever happend the the new "wingless HOUSE flies" that were the buzz a month or two ago???


Do they stay wingless in future generations? Did anyone ever figure out a medium that doesnt smell like #[email protected]@???



Cheers!
Adam


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

That was way more than a month or two ago. Closer to 6. 

AZDR only released some feeder cultures, and when they sold out, that was it for the time being. I don't know the current status of the project.

Yes, they do stay wingless in future generations, its a recessive trait just like we see in our FFs. 

I never heard of the less smelly media being released, which may be another reason that breeder kits aren't being sold.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

*Re: What ever happend the the new "wingless HOUSE flies&quo*

Anyone heard of a current source for wingless house flies or blue-bottle flies?


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: What ever happend the the new "wingless HOUSE flies&quo*

Do you guys think the super fly that allen just released would work with the flightless house flies or just fruit flies. Also there's a guy that has blue bottle flies susan i just cant remember his user name of the top of my head. i'll check and get back to you.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: What ever happend the the new "wingless HOUSE flies&quo*

Colorcham427 this is his user name and his thread is entitled feeders for sale in the plant section



earthfrog said:


> Anyone heard of a current source for wingless house flies or blue-bottle flies?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: What ever happend the the new "wingless HOUSE flies&quo*



frogmanchu said:


> Do you guys think the super fly that allen just released would work with the flightless house flies or just fruit flies. Also there's a guy that has blue bottle flies susan i just cant remember his user name of the top of my head. i'll check and get back to you.


 
They won't lay eggs in it.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: What ever happend the the new "wingless HOUSE flies&quo*

is there really a new "wingless" variety or is this the same old "curly wing" musca domestica making their way to the US? the curly wing variety will pass on the deformation but as i understand its quite unstable and many people have a hard time keeping the trait long term.

james


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: What ever happend the the new "wingless HOUSE flies&quo*

The original post was 5 years ago.
I don't think any flightless variety is here in the states.
I'd like to try them for my terribs though.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

*Re: What ever happend the the new "wingless HOUSE flies&quo*



frogmanchu said:


> Colorcham427 this is his user name and his thread is entitled feeders for sale in the plant section


Thanks, but I am looking for wingless/flightless blue bottles. Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: What ever happend the the new "wingless HOUSE flies&quo*

Anyone have any experience shipping internationally?
Apparently these are still available in the U.K.
Since they aren't a plant pest APHIS should not apply. 

Dartfrog - Livefoods

and here

http://www.reptilecentre.com/curlywing-flies--pre-pack_p31225264.htm#.VlSEML9-mh0


----------

